# Help (cheapest site to buy in wall mount for flat tv ,plus cables wall plates etc.



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

me and the wife got a Christmas present for our selves we got us a flat screen so i'm looking for some suggestions on where to get good deals for mounting brackets,cables,wall plates,etc.any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks. 

checked parts-express but did not find to much selection, also ebay.


----------



## 9-3Pilot (Mar 13, 2009)

Monoprice.com : It's the place I go to for all of my cables and other bits. They have a large selection and really good prices. Don't bother spending extra for brand-name cables as they are a rip-off.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

9-3Pilot said:


> Monoprice.com : It's the place I go to for all of my cables and other bits. They have a large selection and really good prices. Don't bother spending extra for brand-name cables as they are a rip-off.


x100

Just bought a 3' and 4' HDMI cable, ordered 11/18, got it 11/22 all for 10.71 shipped to my house.

They have lots of good wall mounts too.


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

yes,i'd heard of this site before, but i couldn't remember,they do have awesome prices,better than eBay my go to place,thanks guys.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

HA, whatcha need, lol..... i got it all...... if i can help ya, shout at me.....


----------



## shawndoggy (Nov 7, 2005)

monoprice monoprice monoprice.


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

Monoprice cables with RCA (component etc..) are absolute junk. They don't fit the connectors for crap and slide off if you look at them funny. Very disappointed in that, because now I have to pull different cables to the TV. Everything else was good though.


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

I have had pretty good luck with Partsexpress.com as well. I just picked up one of their Dayton 42" Shadow Mounts for $25 bucks. This is my second one and I am always pleasantly suprised with the speed of delivery and price.

Edit: I just checked out monoprice and it appears to be pretty much the same thing as partsexpress.


----------



## robfive (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree with the masses. Monoprice will be the cheapest source for cables and mounts overall. They also have good customer service. Partsexpress will usually be more expensive (but still a good deal compared to B&M stores) but their customer servreice is top-notch.


----------



## jmontoya21 (Apr 8, 2010)

thanks guys,i went with the monoprice mount and i'm quite happy,i mounted the tv with the help of my son in about 2hrs next time it would be much less unless i run into some issue,but for now happy with monoprice, I may get the 3way in walls the they got, to get the system going.


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

​"Cheetah Mounts APTMM2B Flat Screen TV Wall Mount Bracket, uses Universal Tilt Mount 32-55" - Plasma, LED, LCD TV Wall Mounts Mounting Brackets"
$28.33


​"AmazonBasics High-Speed HDMI Cable (9.8 Feet/3.0 Meters) [Supports 3D + Audio Return Channel]"
Electronics; $9.99


Just ordered these from Amazon. Have no idea if they are any good. Funny, for the price of two (2) of the cheapest HDMI cables you can get at BestBuy, I got three (3) from Amazon plus a wall mount.


----------

